# The Ten Commandments Blu-Ray Screencaps



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

See post lower down:


> Eric - good catch, I installed a new video card about a week ago and haven't reset my options in CCC. I've redone a large number of screenshots using Haali and have also turned the options off in CCC. This was a stupid mistake on my part everyone - I apologize.


I'm normally very careful to disable all these "negative settings" on my machine to take screencaps - the issue in this case was that I forgot installing the new card would reset them all, I apologize profusely to all affected - this was something that simply slipped by me and I should have thought to check it. My thanks to Eric for noticing.


If you'd like a rar/zip of all the images please PM me and I'll happily provide it.

*My apologies to Paramount over the misleading screen captures, and to all those who cancelled pre-orders. This was a setting that I missed. Lesson learned: don't take video card replacements lightly. Thanks to all for your patience and understanding.*

Disregard -these images were affected by video card drivers

*Spoiler* 





JPG's

*Spoiler* 



































PNG's

*Spoiler* 





































New images, Haali renderer, Video Card options disabled. PNG format.


*Spoiler*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I love that color... and the movie is great. I have it on DVD, but may have to pick it up on Blu-ray too. It is one of favorites.


----------

